# Mig Mad Marine F86 Sabre 1/48 Decal instructions



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I have the Hasagawa 1/48 sheet of decals for Major John Glenn's Korean war F-86. I am applying them to a 1/48 ESCI F-86. I am missing the instruction sheet. The big markings I can manage but I need the sheet to proper locate all the small stenceling. The kit is #PT122 1/48 F-86F Sabre "Korean War 1950" 

A scan and big fat JPEG of the colors and decal marking diagram would be most helpfull... 
_________________
Don Matthys 
dba Don's Light and Magic 
www.DLMparts.com 
[email protected] 
Make it Glow!


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Don,

I have the Hasegawa kit and I will see if I can't scan that stuff for you and e-mail it you.

JR


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

E-mail sent with scans.....


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Ross,
The Hasagawa scans from you were good enough to help locate the fine print to the model stencils though it be from a different F86 other than John Glenns air craft. Close enough!

I found a good build up article by modeler Tom Cleaver at this site that features the Mig Mad Marine and another Korea war vintage f-86...

http://modelingmadness.com/reviews/korean/cleaversabre.htm


DLM


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Ross,
The Hasagawa scans from you were good enough to help locate the fine print to the model stencils though it be from a different F86 other than John Glenns air craft. Close enough!

I found a good build up article by modeler Tom Cleaver at this site that features the Mig Mad Marine and another Korea war vintage F-86...

http://modelingmadness.com/reviews/korean/cleaversabre.htm


DLM


----------

